# Looking for Italian Cooking Magazine....



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello, I'm thinking of subscribing the good Italian cooking magazine. I really would appreciate an advise what is the best Italian cooking magazine in your opinion?, thank you, Alina


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Alina...welcome to ChefTalk /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Do you read Italian? or would you like an English written magazine that's focused on Italian cooking?

If you read Italian and want something from Italy, I'm afraid I will be of no help to you. But I'm sure some others will be able to give you a hand. If you want something written in the English I can share with you the only cooking magazine I enjoy at home.

The only magazine I subscribe to, anymore, is La Cucina Italiana. It's a nicely done magazine that focuses on recipes and the land of Italy itself. Even though they always seem to have some cultural article in every issue, their main focus is on the recipes. The recipes usually focus on one ingredients that's featured. Many times the focus is on an ingredient within season.

If you see a copy at the newsstand pick a copy up for yourself and check it out. You can also go to the link I provided and see their web page.

good luck in your quest!

dan


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi 

I'm so happy that I found Cheftalk

I don't speak Italian and I'd like to find good magazine orientated to Italian cuisine in English  thank you for your reply, I'll check the La Cucina Italiana as soon as possible 

Alina


----------



## madeline (Sep 18, 2010)

If you're still on the lookout for an Italian cooking magazine, I just read an issue of Intermezzo. Although they're not actively promoting a focus on Italian, the magazine itself seems to have a very Italian thread running through it, in terms of features, recipes, advertisements, and contributors. The features quite nicely bring together travel writing and corresponding recipes. So you might want to check it out. /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif


----------



## michaljohn (Oct 15, 2010)

[h4]Cooking Light Magazine is one of good cooking magazine..[/h4]


----------



## cookingtips (Nov 23, 2010)

goood thx


----------

